

Apple asked for probe, Police already know ID of person who took 4G phone - SamAtt
http://sanjose.bizjournals.com/sanjose/stories/2010/04/26/daily36.html

======
darrenkopp
I _knew_ apple was behind this... </smugface>

Now the next question becomes is this apple believing it was stolen ala the
california code, or did something else happen in the bar? Since they know the
ID of the person in the bar, and aren't going after them, it must be they
believe, according to code, it was stolen.

Now we get to see if the REACT team can prove it was stolen according to
california code...

